# timing and switching



## lucia84

Hola, ¿podeis ayudarme a traducir esto?

It is worth cheking the proper function of the timing or switching mechanism.

muchas gracias


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.

*Vale la pena comprobar el funcionamiento adecuado del mecanismo de conmutación y sincronización.


Megustaría ver el contexto de todas formas.

Saludos.
*


----------



## lucia84

muchas gracias por tu traducción, el tema trata de algas si quieres puedo poner más texto.

saludos


----------



## lpfr

Sí, Cubanboy tiene razón de pedir más contexto. Lo comprendió, como yo, como una frase de informática o de electrónica. Si se trata de algas, tal vez sean procesos y sincronizaciones biológicas. Esperemos más texto.


----------



## lucia84

Antes de la frase que os he puesto viene:

A light:dark regimen is unlikely to cause problems;however, it is worth .....


----------



## lpfr

Pues no basta. La sincronización en biología no es un problema, en cambio,  el "switching"  sí. No se trata de conmutación sino, probablemente de alternancia entre dos situaciones, ¿pero de qué situaciones se trata?


----------



## lucia84

Ok te escribo el parrafo anterior.

Low light levels can have a limiting effect on final culture density, but assuming levels were sufficiently high to support the growth of the parent culture, they are unlikely to prevent growth of the subculture.


----------



## lpfr

Todavía no se de qué "switching" se trata. ¿Entre los cultivos padres y los subcultivos?  Ahora ni siquiera estoy seguro que no se trate de del mecanismo de iluminación artificial los cultivos, en cuyo caso, la traducción de Cubanboy es buena.
  Creo que necesitamos más precisiones. Puedes leer el texto y decirnos si se trata de mecanismos biológicos o de interruptores eléctricos. O darnos la referencia, si el original se encuentra en el web.


----------



## lucia84

creo que si que puede tratarse de los interruptores eléctricos y que la traduccion de cubanboy es buena.

muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Jose Alonso

Hola,
yo traduciría timing como temporización. Sincronización puede ser intercambiable a veces pero en general es distinto. Si se trata de que se apaguen y enciendan luces, lo que se usa es un mecanismo de temporización, no de sincronización, aunque se utilice para sincronizar luces con ciclos ...


----------



## fsabroso

lucia84 said:


> Hola, ¿podeis ayudarme a traducir esto?
> 
> It is worth cheking the proper function of the timing or switching mechanism.
> 
> muchas gracias





lucia84 said:


> Antes de la frase que os he puesto viene:
> 
> A light:dark regimen is unlikely to cause problems;however, it is worth .....





lucia84 said:


> Ok te escribo el parrafo anterior.
> 
> Low light levels can have a limiting effect on final culture density, but assuming levels were sufficiently high to support the growth of the parent culture, they are unlikely to prevent growth of the subculture.


Hola Lucia:

Por favor, en tus próximos hilos, incluye toda esta información al inicio, junto con tu pregunta inicial. Así ahorras tiempo, y consigues respuestas más especificas.

Gracias.


----------

